# how to completely turn off phone



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

OK, I am on tweakstock with PBJ. Found inetersting thing about it. Phone will not completely shut off. I can press "power off" on the screen, it will behave like as if it shuts down, but will come back to life from any phone call, TM, or such. And I want ti SHUT DOWN for the night.

Suggestions? Been like this ever since I had it rooted with those 2.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you have the phone plugged in? On the PBJ kernel it turns itself on when its plugged in for some reason. Otherwise, pressing power off is full power off.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

sounds like "sleep mode" on the Razr, perhaps he is running a custom kernel or something that has sleep mode


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> Do you have the phone plugged in? On the PBJ kernel it turns itself on when its plugged in for some reason. Otherwise, pressing power off is full power off.


yep, that's the case. I normally let it run out of juice through the day, then shut off and plug in for the night.

So, it's some sort of a glitch? imnuts?


----------



## motcher41 (Dec 19, 2011)

After u hit the power off button pull the battery n replace it aging and power on in the am

Sent from my motchified charge running eclipseishcrack


----------

